

Which are the best technology forums? - a3voices

Right now I mainly go to Hacker News and reddit.com/r/technology. Are there any other good ones, or 'secret' in-groups?
======
mindotus
Reddit does have many technology related forums that are more specific for
Android Dev, iOS Dev, Python etc... you just have to look for it.
<http://metareddit.com> is a good place to look for them.

------
taigeair
I find the reddit crowd isn't as helpful as HN and kind of rude. Not sure if
it's just me... But they have crazy traffic.

Is Quora considered a forum?

